# Lilly growing up-how she looking?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello all 
I can't believe my sweet pup Lilly is turning 1 on Saturday! She is starting to mature more..legs aren't as gangly and she is starting to calm down. I will say she was never a wild crazy pup but she did (and still does) have her moments of "not so greatness". 
We are going to a show in Feb and probably 1 or 2 in March and then 2 more in April. We are attending handling classes again, and she is doing good. I am going to try to do a few matches too that are coming up, provided the weather holds out. 
I just wanted to show off my girl here in a few pics and see what you all thought of her. I had to bathe her today since she decided to play in the mud. I was planning on doing it sometime this week, as the last one was 2 weeks ago. I decided to go ahead and trim her up. The only part I hate doing is ears and tail. You can critique any of my grooming too.. I'm new at this! Thanks and enjoy the pics!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Have fun at yours shows and remember to HAVE FUN!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She looks great.......very pretty!!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Have fun at yours shows and remember to HAVE FUN!





Laurie said:


> She looks great.......very pretty!!!!!


I must agree with both statements

Lilly is a fine looking very soon to be 1 year old. :smooch:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck! She looks nice  I am always having my husband video tape me handling my dogs...I go back and watch it over. Try to improve on my mistakes. But, when it is ring time...I am a total mess!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is beautiful! Have a ton of fun at the shows! And have a great birthday in a few days!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Good luck! She looks nice  I am always having my husband video tape me handling my dogs...I go back and watch it over. Try to improve on my mistakes. But, when it is ring time...I am a total mess!!


Yes this is what I need my hubby to do! Just need to buy some DVDs and he can..hopefully! I need to thine my "zen" place before getting into the ring, never been good at people watching me! If that continues maybe needing to get a handler!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Go, show and relax. Concentrate and making it fun and enjoyable for Lily and ignore all else. She is a pretty girl!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!! She is HIDEOUS!!!! :yuck:
I'll send you my address and you can have her live with me so you don't have to see her UGLINESS progress!!!! :curtain:

(Do you think she is buying it??? :uhoh


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Well said, Hank. But I don't think she's gonna buy that line for a minute!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha.. You can have her for just a bit..mainly when it's raining and muddy.. You can give her the bathes.. Lol 

Thanks for the kind words all.. She is turning out to be a great dog. Such a sweet loving girl who loves the whole family. Does so well with my kids (2 & 4) and the other dogs. She adapts well to all situations. I got lucky! Had to wait 6 mos to get her but glad I did!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Yes this is what I need my hubby to do! Just need to buy some DVDs and he can..hopefully! I need to thine my "zen" place before getting into the ring, never been good at people watching me! If that continues maybe needing to get a handler!


When I first started out I had a friend take me to fun matches, Iabca, and UKC shows. They are smaller and more fun as there are never big handlers at them. You can get over your nervousness, learn ring procedure, and video tape yourself and watch back. 

I did this for about 2 years before I entered my first AKC show. Don't stress so much and have a blast!!


----------

